# Patch near the ceiling



## KosmoB (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi All,

I have a long-time customer (I finished two of their rooms, did some work in the garage and other minor reparis) who had some work done on their range hood duct.

Since the duct is installed in an 8" high, 8" deep, 5' long box under the ceiling, the guy who worked on it left several openings in the drywall (most of them are approx. 6" high, 8" wide), which my customer is asking me to fix.

There is no problem to add backing and patch the drywall, but since there is not enough space to properly feather above and under the patches, I'm looking for ideas what would be the best way to finish them. 

This is an old wall, painted with flat, chipping paint with 1/8" of mud underneath. The finish needs to be level 5 - they'll be repainting the whole kitchen after that, but I'm not doing the painting.

Thanks!


----------



## emmanuilteleshev (May 27, 2020)

Hi guys. Does anyone know who I can contact to fix the ventilation system?


----------



## LoreleiTatt (May 1, 2021)

Hello. I recently encountered a similar problem. My neighbors at the general meeting complained that their apartment has poor ventilation. It doesn't work very well in my apartment either. I have lived in this house for a long time. The ventilation was always broken, and none of the residents tried to change the situation. The fact is that all the residents of the house must agree and call the service Duct Cleaning Professional duct cleaning and repair in Ballarat - Epic Duct Cleaning that will fix everything. If at least someone refuses, the system will not function properly. I certainly didn't want to deal with this issue now, as I only recently finished the renovation. Now I have to redo everything.


----------

